# Can't tell if this is robbing or normal...(video)



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

My hive's population had dropped super low on last inspection and I saw some evidence of robbing wasps, so I blocked off the entrance pretty small and the wasps stopped coming in...and the population seems to be rebounding, but I can't tell if this is still robbing from other bees or normal activity.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYeWPXE1KBE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

It is hard to tell from the video. One way to tell for sure is to close the entrance about an hour before dark. Open it at dusk. If it is being robbed bees will take off and head back home. If the bees come out and go back in then they belong there.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Rox, I saw one bee run off, you need to reduce the entrance with a block of wood. Make it about 3/4's of the opening in length. That will make it even easier for them to defend.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Doesn't look anything like the robbing I've watched. When I've seen it happen there is a lot of angry commotion. Hard to miss. A little scary to get near.


----------



## SeanStuart (Feb 25, 2012)

I think it is. I am an inexperienced beekeeper, but this looks just like what was going on at my weak hive which is now empty. I think you should consider some actions. Luck!


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Not anything like robbing. Small population though so keep that entrance reduced.


----------

